

Rails Rumble '08 Voting opens - bscofield
http://railsrumble.com/entries

======
bscofield
Signup (to be a judge) requires OpenID—there are some really good apps in this
batch (and hey, I wrote one, too: <http://foreverhome.r08.railsrumble.com/>
</shameless_plug>)

